# Cold Weather



## Haley (Oct 3, 2017)

This cold weather is killing my productivity. Any tips on dealing with these cold temperatures? I'm trying to avoid buying fuel for a salamander..


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

Haley said:


> This cold weather is killing my productivity. Any tips on dealing with these cold temperatures? I'm trying to avoid buying fuel for a salamander..


This may help...

http://www.electriciantalk.com/showthread.php?t=237913


Texting and Driving


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Lined Carhartt pants and coveralls with a hoodie always worked well for me.

Layers layers layers.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I can't be very productive in cold weather no matter how many cold weather measures I take.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Haley said:


> This cold weather is killing my productivity. Any tips on dealing with these cold temperatures? I'm trying to avoid buying fuel for a salamander..


How cold are you referring to.?:001_huh:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Just move to the tropics .


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Haley said:


> This cold weather is killing my productivity. Any tips on dealing with these cold temperatures? I'm trying to avoid buying fuel for a salamander..


You're in Kentucky ?

Try Michigan, North Dakota... 

ALL exterior work bid for the Winter has to be bid for the conditions.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes, layering is important. You need to be able to shed some clothes when your exertion level changes, to avoid sweating. If you become sweaty, in cotton clothes, you will get very cold. Everyone needs to determine, from trial and error, the optimum warmth and dexterity that works for them. Gloves are the big challenge. Most gloves that will really keep your hands warm are useless to work in.

Thermal underwear are probably the best value for cold weather work. They are low bulk and not too expensive. A good sweatshirt provides a good upper layer with either overalls or coveralls. I prefer overalls with a Carhartt vest. This gives me good arm mobility. If I am out in the wind, or it is super cold, put a wind proof layer over the sweatshirt/vest combo.

Even if a person is dressed correctly, it takes some time to acclimate to the cold. It is also a bad idea to run the truck heater wide open on the way to the job. If you are constantly jumping in the truck to warm up, you are dressed wrong.


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

Haley said:


> I'm trying to avoid buying fuel for a salamander..


Buy the fuel, it's part of your overhead.

Roger


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

varmit said:


> Yes, layering is important. You need to be able to shed some clothes when your exertion level changes, to avoid sweating. If you become sweaty, in cotton clothes, you will get very cold. Everyone needs to determine, from trial and error, the optimum warmth and dexterity that works for them. Gloves are the big challenge. Most gloves that will really keep your hands warm are useless to work in.
> 
> Thermal underwear are probably the best value for cold weather work. They are low bulk and not too expensive. A good sweatshirt provides a good upper layer with either overalls or coveralls. I prefer overalls with a Carhartt vest. This gives me good arm mobility. If I am out in the wind, or it is super cold, put a wind proof layer over the sweatshirt/vest combo.
> 
> Even if a person is dressed correctly, it takes some time to acclimate to the cold. It is also a bad idea to run the truck heater wide open on the way to the job. If you are constantly jumping in the truck to warm up, you are dressed wrong.


Insulated bibbs, a decent hoodie, and vest are a good combo for flexibility.

I've never been big on the confinement of a heavy coat.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

I used to rough alot of houses in the winter, and no doubt it's not fun being cold. I think we only had heat a few times. The key is definitely layers, (combination of sweaters and sweatshirts) and many of them. Then you can peel off accordingly. Also working in warm gloves can be a challenge so I used to find gloves I could work in and put hand warmer packs on the top of my hands. Of course good insulated boots.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Lots of layers. Synthetic base layer of polyester or polypropylene. Wool sweater (I can buy a nice merino sweater at the second hand store for six bucks). Fleece is good too. Down is amazing. I wear an Arcteryx down sweater that weighs nothing. On colder days, wear your layers underneath coveralls.

Wear polypropylene liner socks under wool. Bring fresh, dry socks with you to change during the day.

In cold weather, cotton sucks. I tried a heated jacket and it sucked too.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

I hate the cold like a passion, but I’ve learned how to deal with it by getting the right gear. 

Underneath heat gear works for me very well. 

I wear a Milwaukee heated vest and under that a spyder heavyweight Fleece/jacket

Carhartt hat and always have the face mask ready. 

This combo has worked very well 

Make no mistake It costed me some 

Figure 200 vest and 200 for a real Spyder, but It does work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes, it is quite cold this morning. 25 degrees Fahrenheit here. I'm building a stick welder from old HID ballast transformers and I can't get motivated to go outside.

Points until RePhase checks out: 127


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

RePhase277 said:


> Yes, it is quite cold this morning. 25 degrees Fahrenheit here. I'm building a stick welder from old HID ballast transformers and I can't get motivated to go outside.
> 
> Points until RePhase checks out: 127


I'll give you 127 points.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

99cents said:


> I'll give you 127 points.


Ok. Do it and a revoir.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

RePhase277 said:


> Ok. Do it and a revoir.


Done. Adios, amigo.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

99cents said:


> Done. Adios, amigo.


Thank you. I'm going to make a post thanking you.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

RePhase277 said:


> Thank you. I'm going to make a post thanking you.


Anything for a friend.


----------

